# MySQL problems - unknown MySQL version: 50



## saiman (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not able to upgrade few of the installed ports:


```
# pkg_version |grep '<'
p5-DBD-mysql                        <
p5-Net-SSLeay                       <
perl                                <
php5-mysql                          <
php5-pdo_mysql                      <
phpMyAdmin                          <
tcl                                 <
```

Bellow is my MySQL version:

```
# pkg_info |grep mysql
mysql-client-5.0.95 Multithreaded SQL database (client)
mysql-server-5.0.95 Multithreaded SQL database (server)
```

And that's the result when I try to upgrade the php5-mysql port for example:

```
# portupgrade php5-mysql
** Port marked as IGNORE: databases/php5-mysql:
	cannot install: unknown MySQL version: 50
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	- databases/php5-mysql (marked as IGNORE)
```

How to proceed - reinstall the database or upgrade to MySQL 5.5? Or maybe there is another solution?

Regards,
S.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2013)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40192


----------



## saiman (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks! Still rebuilding the ports depending on MySQL but the MySQL upgrade is done.


----------

